# Speaker and Coffee cup on San Juan



## NorthernAZ (Apr 4, 2011)

I left my solar charging speaker and my coffee cup at Prospector Loop camp on the San Juan March 17th. If I don't get them back hope they find a good home!

Sent from my SM-J700T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

You must mean Mendenhall Loop. Heading down this Friday will look about for you.


----------



## NorthernAZ (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks! It's mile 11.2, just above 4 Foot.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

